
Continuous Analytics Over Discontinuous Streams [pdf] - craigkerstiens
https://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~franklin/Papers/sigmod10krishnamurthy.pdf
======
neilc
PipelineDB (YC W14) has a lot of similarities to the technology described in
this paper, and is open-source:
[https://github.com/pipelinedb/pipelinedb](https://github.com/pipelinedb/pipelinedb)

Disclaimer: I worked at Truviso; I know the PipelineDB guys but I'm not
affiliated with the company.

------
djulius
This is a SIGMOD 2010 paper, the date should appear in the title.

------
capkutay
This is based on an older product called Truviso which was acquired by Cisco
in 2012.

Shameless plug, but if you want to try a similar product that you can download
and play around with today (continuous queries on streams), you can try
Striim:

[http://www.striim.com](http://www.striim.com)

Instead of using Postgres for recovery, the streams are backed by Kafka. You
can plug it into your existing streaming infrastructure if you use Kafka today
or just deploy Striim standalone.

